# Auto Sleeper Mezan - Any Body out there



## sammyb (Jun 12, 2007)

Our company Van Comfort have an 86 year young customer who needs a set of Silver Insulation Screens for his vehicle - we can get these made to measure with the customers help - however this is not possible due to the customers age - and the person lives a long way from our business to enable us to do the templates - IS ANY ONE OUT THERE WHO HAS THIS VEHICLE AND MIGHT BE ABLE TO HELP US?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Sammy

I've moved this to the Autosleepers forum - hopefully you'll get some decent responses.


----------

